# Fenómenos climáticos extremos



## thewolf (21 Mar 2010 às 13:35)

Alguém me sabe explicar como se formam ondas de calor e vagas de frio?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2010 às 13:53)

Uma vaga de frio é produzida por uma massa de ar frio e geralmente seco que se desenvolve sobre uma área continental.

Durante estes fenómenos ocorrem reduções significativas, por vezes repentinas, das temperaturas diárias, descendo os valores mínimos abaixo dos 0ºC no Inverno. Estas situações estão geralmente associadas a ventos moderados ou fortes, que ampliam os efeitos do frio.

Em Portugal, a sua presença está geralmente associada ao posicionamento do anticiclone dos Açores próximo da Península Ibérica ou de um anticiclone junto à Europa do Norte.

----------------

Uma vaga de calor corresponde a um período de alguns dias da época estival, com temperaturas máximas superiores à média usual para a época.


----------



## thewolf (21 Mar 2010 às 18:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Uma vaga de frio é produzida por uma massa de ar frio e geralmente seco que se desenvolve sobre uma área continental.
> 
> Durante estes fenómenos ocorrem reduções significativas, por vezes repentinas, das temperaturas diárias, descendo os valores mínimos abaixo dos 0ºC no Inverno. Estas situações estão geralmente associadas a ventos moderados ou fortes, que ampliam os efeitos do frio.
> 
> ...



Obrigado.

Sabem-me também dizer como se formam ondas de calor?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2010 às 22:01)

thewolf disse:


> Obrigado.
> 
> Sabem-me também dizer como se formam ondas de calor?



Definições de:

Vaga de frio: período de, pelo menos, 6 dias consecutivos com temperaturas mínimas pelo menos 5,0 ºC abaixo da média para o mês de referência.

Vaga de calor: período de, pelo menos, 6 dias consecutivos com temperaturas máximas pelo menos 5,0 ºC acima da média para o mês de referência.

---

Para uma vaga de calor, a disposição de anticiclones e/ou centros depressionários que permitam entradas de Leste ou SE, geralmente, directamente do Norte de África para a Península Ibérica são as configurações que costumam trazer mais calor nessas situações, com níveis de humidade muito baixos, o chamado Siroco, que nos trouxe a grande e para sempre rainha vaga de calor de 2003.


----------

